# 2001 BackCountry Phantom



## lost1317 (Jan 31, 2013)

I probably should have posted this a long time ago but late is better than never. I'd been looking for this boat for a while and last spring I found one. These pics are from the old owners place. Let me know what you think. I'm trying to find out more about them and I'd love to see pics of others. Only found a few so far.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Very cool boats. Funny you posted this because a buddy sent me a picture of a black one today saying how he wanted it. 

I don't have any pictures because I don't own one but I'll be the first to say yours is pretty cool!

Andy


----------



## lost1317 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Andy. It's a great boat for fishing the creeks up here in Jax. If you do get any pics of it, I'd appreciate it if you could send them my way.


----------



## lost1317 (Jan 31, 2013)

When I picked her up, the axle was practically falling apart. Luckily I made the 150 mile trip home. I contacted float on and got a new torsion axle. Here is a pic after cleaning her up a bit and putting on my 74lb riptide.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's is a cool boat. Looks like a good Redfish stalker

When I bought my bought the axel was orange from rust and the trailer lights did not work. I had to find a local trailer mechanic to fix everything so I could trailer it back to GA from Naples


----------



## lost1317 (Jan 31, 2013)

> That's is a cool boat. Looks like a good Redfish stalker
> 
> When I bought my bought the axel was orange from rust and the trailer lights did not work. I had to find a local trailer mechanic to fix everything so I could trailer it back to GA from Naples


Thanks! Yea it's been a great boat. Poles well and really skinny too. Glad you got it home ok. I took 301 home because I knew there were a bunch of trailer part shops along the way.


----------



## lost1317 (Jan 31, 2013)

I immediately replaced the axle and got the aluminum in front of the console cut so that I could fit my cooler there as a seat. I also saw that the water separator was full of water and rust so I drained my fuel tank and realized that it was full of crap. I removed the full tank to take measurements for my new custom tank from Ezell and found something that I didn't want to find. The glass that held the stringers to the floor was cracked away. It was a really difficult job due to the tight space under the deck but after lots of grinding and some new glass and mat, everything was all good. 

Here's a pic of her maiden voyage. 



I didn't like the way she was squatting though so I moved my trolling motor batteries to the front hatch.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice looking rig. Don't know if you were aware. But when Ranger decided they wanted to be a flats boat company. They bought out all the molds from BC. So that may be why it looks a little Banshee like


----------



## lost1317 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Nice looking rig. Don't know if you were aware. But when Ranger decided they wanted to be a flats boat company. They bought out all the molds from BC. So that may be why it looks a little Banshee like



Thanks for the info I've been doing tons of research and it's really hard to find info on BC. That's why I posted this. To show some pics of a boat that's kinda hard to find now. This is a great link to check out with info from one of the guys who used to work for Champion. 

http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-5059.html

My Phantom started out as a center console. The last owner added the setup that you see with the raised console. I like it a lot and it's really fun to drive. Great for when I go home to Tampa Bay. Here's a couple more pics.



The most recent pic. Loaded up and ready to go.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Is the axle mounted straight to the trailer frame?


----------



## lost1317 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Is the axle mounted straight to the trailer frame?


Yea, it's a torsion axle. The previous axle was supported by leaf springs but was rusted too far to be saved. Spent the extra few bucks on the torsion so I wouldn't have to change out leaf springs every year.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gotcha. It just appeared in the picture that it was a regular axle bolted hard tail! I love my torsion axle trailer vs my old spring trailer


----------



## Jgrimes904 (Feb 11, 2021)

How does this boat handle chop of your running through the st.John’s River? I was curious how stable it is and if you can fish 3 people. Mostly would fish by myself or with a buddy. Curious how fast it runs with the 70hp Yamaha


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Jgrimes904 said:


> How does this boat handle chop of your running through the st.John’s River? I was curious how stable it is and if you can fish 3 people. Mostly would fish by myself or with a buddy. Curious how fast it runs with the 70hp Yamaha


That last post was 7 yrs ago😳


----------



## Jgrimes904 (Feb 11, 2021)

jonterr said:


> That last post was 7 yrs ago😳


Dang I didn’t realize it was that long ago. I seen what looks like the exact same boat on Craigslist for sale. So I was trying to find more info and came across this thread.


----------



## Phatbulldog (Dec 12, 2021)

I bought it in February and I absolutely love it!


----------

